# Baby Hamsters may be available soon



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Long story short, my sister's new hamster is probably pregenant. We aren't positive yet, but my mom has been in a very bad mood lately and she said as soon as they can be seperated from their mom, they're going to the pet store. Of course I don't want that to happen, so I thought I'd start advertising early. I am located in southern Ohio and my sister can drive, so if you live anywhere near us please send me a PM. I will post updates here as they come.


----------

